# Questions!!! Please help!!



## HeatherLouise (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi all, 

My partner and I have decided we would like to move to Canada within the next 5 years. I'm in my last year of a social work degree and my partner is due to come out of the Army in May and he has enrolled on a plumbing course. 

I'd love to here from people who have made the move, as I really have no idea where to start!! The main points would be do we have good enough qualifications (when both finished courses) to be able to get visas?? Also, we don't own a property, will this go against us? Realistically, how much in savings would they be looking for us to have?? Lastly, I have a bad credit rating. Will that effect the process??

Sorry for the million questions! I'd just rather hear from people who've been through this. 

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

HeatherLouise said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My partner and I have decided we would like to move to Canada within the next 5 years. I'm in my last year of a social work degree and my partner is due to come out of the Army in May and he has enrolled on a plumbing course.
> 
> ...


Firstly you should start here and do much reading:- Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada There's a scoring sheet to allow you to test for your score of minimum 67.
Not owning a property is totally irrelevant to your application as is your bad credit rating.
How much you need is dependent on the visa you get to enter the country. As a qualified social worker and assuming you have the requisite live experience under your belt you could qualify for a Permanent Resident visa and if granted you would need to possess just over $11,000 (for 2) to enter the country.


----------

